# [SOLVED] Kingston Datatraveler Secure - Privacy 1gb problems



## Joshua Rooney (Mar 18, 2008)

I recently aquired a Kingston Technology Datatraveler Secure Privacy 1GB USB Pen drive, but I am having serious issues with getting it to work on Vista, even though it works perfectly with the XP Computers at work.
I am aware of the issues that this product has, and I have gone through all of the suggested solutions from Kingston, including manually installing drivers, installing the update from Windows, uninstalling and reinstalling the device from Device Manager, and none of it has worked.
Everytime I reinstall the device, it goes through the standard procedure but then stops and brings up an error message reading "You need two drive letters to install this hardware" or something to that effect, when I go on to Kingston's online support site, I end up being instructed to do what I have already done.

Can anybody help me with my issue? I really need this drive for work, as it has on it some VERY important documents.

Thanks,
Josh R


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Kingston Datatraveler Secure - Privacy 1gb problems*

Are you using hard disk encryption software?


craig


----------



## Joshua Rooney (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Kingston Datatraveler Secure - Privacy 1gb problems*

Nope, no encryption


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Kingston Datatraveler Secure - Privacy 1gb problems*

You may have the DTSP 2.0.1.76 version of the drive which does not support Vista. You can confirm the version from the DTSP Launcher properties on the CD partition using the following steps:

1. From the Start Menu, click on Computer
2. Right-click the DTSP Launcher partition and select Explore.
3. Right-click DTSP_Launcher from the partition and select Properties.
4. Select Details tab and verify the DTSP version from the File Version field. If the version is 2.0.1.76, contact Kingston Technical Support for assistance.

This error may also occur on Vista-compatible DTSP drives (DTSP 2.0.2.25 and higher) if there is a drive letter conflict. DTSP requires two free drive letters, one for the CD partition and one for the data partition. Depending on where network shares are mapped, Vista may assign one or both DTSP drive letters to an already existing network share. To resolve, reassign either the network drive letters or the conflicting DTSP drive letter. DTSP drive letter requirements are as follows:

1. Non-administrative users require two consecutive drive letters, following physical drives, if network drives are mapped.
2. Administrators require at least one free drive letter, following physical drives, if network drives are mapped.


reboot and repost


----------



## Joshua Rooney (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Kingston Datatraveler Secure - Privacy 1gb problems*

Problem solved! Borrowed my freinds xp machine to cpoy over the important documents to a new pen drive, thanks for the help!


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Kingston Datatraveler Secure - Privacy 1gb problems*

Not a problem at all,

Glad you have it resolved now

:smile:


regards


Craig


----------

